# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum > IMO >  UNHCR/IMO RESCUE AT SEA LEAFLET

## Leo

IMO (Itneranlional Maritime Organization) in cooperation with  ICS (International Chamber of Shipping) and UNHCR the boby taking care for the refugees, have prepared a leaflet with guidlines to the Master how to handle migrants and refugees in accordance with International Maritime Law.

Leaflet may be downloaded *here*.

Source: GSA (EEE) circuar 6477

----------


## Παναγιώτης

I think that mast remembered that SOLAS obliges that:
“master of a ship at sea which is in a position to be able to
provide assistance, on receiving information from any source
that persons are in distress at sea, is bound to proceed with all
speed to their assistance, if possible informing them or the
search and rescue service that the ship is doing so.…”

and (SAR Convention) obliges State Parties to:

“…ensure that assistance be provided to any person in distress
at sea…regardless of the nationality or status of such a person
or the circumstances in which that person is found”
“ […] provide for their initial medical or other
needs, and deliver them to a place of safety.”

As mantioned in leaflet.

----------

